# Water filtration stores?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I need to pick up some RODI parts (main one being a canister for sediment filter). Does anyone know any stores near Thornhill or north york?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

max water in woodbridge should have it for a decent price, not sure about quality though


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

blunthead said:


> max water in woodbridge should have it for a decent price, not sure about quality though


They are pretty close so I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> They are pretty close so I'll check them out. Thanks!


Don't forget when you go, bring a sample housing so that they can match it with an identical canister. There a several sizes for RO/DI filter housings.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Don't forget when you go, bring a sample housing so that they can match it with an identical canister. There a several sizes for RO/DI filter housings.


i was going to bring the whole unit lol.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> i was going to bring the whole unit lol.


lol even better haha


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so i brought teh whole unit to maxwater and he basically told me my rodi is useless and im better off buying a new one. Reson being is that I will need to put in new filters and membranes. Anyone know where i can get this at a fair price? He also didnt have extra canisters so even an online store at this point would be helpful


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Pricing for Max Water Depot seems to be fair.
I ordered my RODI unit online from Aqua Safe. It was the 7 Stage Unit, same as the one from Max Water. At the time, Aqua Safe had a sale so it was cheaper to order from them.

https://www.aquasafecanada.com/aquarium-rodi-systems-100-gallon-per-day/


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Kimchi24 said:


> Ok so i brought teh whole unit to maxwater and he basically told me my rodi is useless and im better off buying a new one. Reson being is that I will need to put in new filters and membranes. Anyone know where i can get this at a fair price? He also didnt have extra canisters so even an online store at this point would be helpful


I don't know what unit you have but I've replaced the membrane in mine probably 4 or 5 times and the filters way more. Really the membrane should be changed every year or so and the filters when needed. Depending on your source quality this will vary but best case I don't think any filter or membrane will last 2 years.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

its easier to just replace the bases and canisters.then searching for the exact one.lets see a picture of the one you have.
Canada corals can order you in the bases and canisters.

you can get the membranes in from reefsupplies at a reasonable price


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Kimchi24 said:


> Ok so i brought teh whole unit to maxwater and he basically told me my rodi is useless and im better off buying a new one. Reson being is that I will need to put in new filters and membranes. Anyone know where i can get this at a fair price? He also didnt have extra canisters so even an online store at this point would be helpful


Whaaa...

That's just untrue. The RODI system is only as good as the specs of the components used withing the various housings. A new set of inserts, especially a good membrane, will cost more than a new RODI system that *they can* sell you...but you don't know the RO membrane...that's the hook .

You can just get a replacement housing and you may have to reconfig the other housings. For example, some filter modules are connected by "nipples" and some are compression fittings. It's pretty easy to change from "nipple" to compression. Lowes/HD will have 1/4"QC-1/2"MIP elbow fittings. Just arrage the ports so it plumbs from OUT of one to IN of the other and screw the top into the bracket...done 

Depending where you live, frequent changing of the cartridges (esp carbon) as well as flushing the membrane will extend it's life. In well systems or high sedimentation buying a 20" x 4" or 10' x 6" filter module with a 5micron sediment insert then into 1 micron sediment in the RODI unit will save you alot of hassle. Areas with high chlorination/chloramination, adding another module/plumb in line for catalytic carbon, etc, etc, etc.

I can explain more later but what you need is a new housing module and insert(s) to get you running again. We'll worry about flush valves and all that jazz later.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I decided to simply buy the parts that I need. bought a canister from MOPS and all the filter cartridges/resin/membrane from reefsupply. its costing me about 100 bucks but that is about half the price i would have paid for a new unit. Thanks for all of your help guys


----------

